# GREAT DEAL ON PIONEER DEX-p99rs



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Awsesome deal: Pioneer Dex P99RS Head Unit 012562956824 | eBay
NEVER MIND SOMEONE PUT BID IN..IT WAS BUY IT NOW..$699


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well that sucks maybe the bid will stay low


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

vulgamore89 said:


> Well that sucks maybe the bid will stay low


Definately sucks!..would have been a great deal for someone on diy


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah like me!! Haha


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

vulgamore89 said:


> Yeah like me!! Haha


Yeah I would much rather seen someone on diy get this receiver than some random ebay user that probably won't even understand what they truly have!!


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

If you want it you should make him a $700 offer right now! (tell him to relist it and do the buy it now) 

Otherwise id bet it goes for over $800


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

There, always some asshat that bids when the BIN is more than fair. Ebay is full of Idiots.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

CrossFired said:


> There, always some asshat that bids when the BIN is more than fair. Ebay is full of Idiots.


Theres always an idiot that puts a bid in when the BIN price will be way lower than the final price it sells for when auction ends...IDIOTS!!!


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

gumbeelee said:


> Theres always an idiot that puts a bid in when the BIN price will be way lower than the final price it sells for when auction ends...IDIOTS!!!


Soooo true! I couple of months ago someone listed a Fluke 87V meter for a BIN of $125. I could not believe there were 6 watchers. I bought it for $125. and I've not seen one sell for less than $200. since. When the price is right, is when you BIN. Greedy folks always finish last(IMO).


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

i bet 100$ it gets relisted due to no pay bidder


----------

